# Antec 300 fan spot placement



## Charper2013 (Apr 30, 2009)

Im gonna use all the fan spots on the antec 300 back outake 2 front intake and my question is should i use the side one and if so should i use intake or outake.. it seems like it would screw around with the flow of air


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 30, 2009)

Use it yes. But make sure it intakes air.

Airflow should go:

front, side and bottom = Intake
back and top = exhaust.


----------



## AllHopeIsGone1 (May 2, 2009)

^^ yup.


----------



## MRCL (May 2, 2009)

A fan on the side delivers fresh cold air to the GPUs, in some cases to the NDB, too. So I'd put one there. The disturbance of the airflow is minor imho.


----------



## Kursah (May 2, 2009)

I purchased my Antec 300 for my G/F's build used from Xazax a long time ago. Good case, it came with one front intake (upper 120 slot), one side fan, one rear exhaust, one top exhuast. With the 9600GT and S1 cooler + turbo module, it actually was less effective than moving the side panel fan to the lower front 120 intake by a few degrees. I run her 300 in 2x120 Front @ low speed, 1x120 Rear exhuast @ low speed, 1x140 top exhaust @ med speed. Runs very quiet, keeps her rig very cool. Great little budget case to say the least.

I'd say try a few runs and record temps with front/rear/top fans only, then run again with a side fan installed. Really where it's placement is, and depending on the kind of cooling you have on your vid card it might not make much of a difference at all. Also I do recommend exhausting the cpu heat out the top, dropped her e8500 by about 2C-3C load which for just changing direction is pretty decent imo. That is also what allowed me to turn the rear 120mm down to low speed without increasing temps elsewhere.


----------



## MRCL (May 2, 2009)

Kursah said:


> I purchased my Antec 300 for my G/F's build used from Xazax a long time ago. Good case, it came with one front intake (upper 120 slot), one side fan, one rear exhaust, one top exhuast. With the 9600GT and S1 cooler + turbo module, it actually was less effective than moving the side panel fan to the lower front 120 intake by a few degrees. I run her 300 in 2x120 Front @ low speed, 1x120 Rear exhuast @ low speed, 1x140 top exhaust @ med speed. Runs very quiet, keeps her rig very cool. Great little budget case to say the least.
> 
> I'd say try a few runs and record temps with front/rear/top fans only, then run again with a side fan installed. Really where it's placement is, and depending on the kind of cooling you have on your vid card it might not make much of a difference at all. Also I do recommend exhausting the cpu heat out the top, dropped her e8500 by about 2C-3C load which for just changing direction is pretty decent imo. That is also what allowed me to turn the rear 120mm down to low speed without increasing temps elsewhere.



I guess it depends heavily on the case. My Silverstone cooled best with one 1200 and 180mm front intake plus one 180mm top intake fan and a 120 outtake.
My Cosmos really appreciates the side fan.

So yeah you should do some tests and experiment with the directions of flow. However I rest my case; side fans can be a good thing.


----------



## Kursah (May 2, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I guess it depends heavily on the case. My Silverstone cooled best with one 1200 and 180mm front intake plus one 180mm top intake fan and a 120 outtake.
> My Cosmos really appreciates the side fan.
> 
> So yeah you should do some tests and experiment with the directions of flow. However I rest my case; side fans can be a good thing.



Definatley, with my Antec 900, a GTX260, top facing xig, with a side fan helped with NB, memory and vid card ambient temps (one heatpipe touches the top of the hs on the gtx, so airflow over the top helps). My HAF would be nothing w/o sidepanel fan(s) installed, but it's designed that way. The Antec 300 though is quite different, and being smaller and a tad more cramped then many Silverstones, Full Tower Comsmos cases, etc it can disrupt a tad more. Adding a side fan didn't do much for NB temps, and as I said her 9600GT with an AC S1 cooler, a sidefan did little to nothing temp wise other than add more dust to the equation. Going with the basic Front-in, Rear/Top out with the 300 works very well from my experience.


----------



## okeee (Jul 3, 2009)

About Antec300, there is place to put additional fans. What is the length in mm for the depth for the fans, to be able to fit in there?


----------

